# Front yard Privacy Help.... Ideas?



## AllCure (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys,
Looking for some help or ideas for privacy on the front yard, corner lot. Want to prevent packages from being swiped & stolen right off the front porch. Any ideas?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Setup a drop box with a lock in the side yard. Or pickup at a drop location. Some folks give UPS their garage codes even. FWIW Good luck on putting instructions into USPS, On Trac, or UPS. I have tried everything, then the other day UPS left a package on top of my mailbox, which is far from my house, and fully exposed. 

Otherwise you might be able to put up lattice work and grow plants in front of the door. Just make sure they are full perennials. The city ordinance rules are only part of it if you also have an HOA.

Personally I wouldn't want people looking in my windows either.

Edit: Looking at it more I would do a wall of bushes, and put a gate up at the walkway too.


----------



## EcoMindedSD (Aug 2, 2016)

Something we love to do is create these contemporary wooden fences. They can be as high as you want and really adds some depth to your landscape.


----------



## wlscape.jw (Aug 23, 2016)

Extend the beds farther out from house and wrap around sidewalk down drive a few feet and plant it. 3ft range would hide porch area


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow that's a lot of garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Request they deliver to the back door...


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Give the courier shipping instructions to leave it on the porch, or at the back door. Our local guys that deliver in my area leave everything on the porch if it's too big to fit in the mailbox.


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

Check with your city bylaws for fences for your front yard. Usually you are allowed to build around 4' high fence in the front. Setup some cameras. Get a guard dog. Build a bench that can also be used as a drop box (if you can't see the packages, people are less likely to come there and swipe them), Motion Sensor lighting, motion sensor alarm. be creative.


----------



## MarisaF (Jan 18, 2017)

You can build railings with an aluminum gate or glass gate and instruct them to leave it on the porch for you to collect. This way, not only will your problem be solved but it will also add to the aesthetic of your home.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking a waterproof box to the left of the front door, by the sidewalk. Then a plant in front of it.


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

Just noticed that this thread was started april 5 2016. 
The person probably already built something. 
Let's not waste our time.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe don't waste your time, but if a conversation can continue, it may help others in the same boat. Sheesh.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

EcoMindedSD said:


> Something we love to do is create these contemporary wooden fences. They can be as high as you want and really adds some depth to your landscape.
> 
> NO! they cannot be as high as you want.


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

VinylHanger said:


> Maybe don't waste your time, but if a conversation can continue, it may help others in the same boat. Sheesh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The conversation is great. But, I was waiting to see what the person actually did and then I got annoyed knowing that that person doesn't care anymore. It's misleading. I just pointed out that this thread is really old, so that the next posters can know and post accordingly. Sheesh, your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## chetgoody (Jun 29, 2015)

Virtually all of the delivery services including DHL, Fedex, and UPS are more than happy to deliver to the back door. Your landscaping cost is $0! Besides that if you create privacy in front with trees or a fence you create spaces for breaking and entering. Most thieves look for entries that are secluded and dark hidden from the road by trees and shrubs.

Chet
A Total Tree Service


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Half the time I can't even get them to deliver packages to the correct address yet alone the back door

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SageScapes (Jan 31, 2017)

Ya even with a nice fence or hedge that's a tough problem to truly solve with landscaping. Truthfully your best bet might be a solid security system and maybe you can get the identity of the thief(s).


----------



## prcroofing (Feb 10, 2017)

It depends on the lighting you wish to keep. I mean a fence will look good but block a lot of light out. I would go for a nice bush with a low fence wrapping around it meeting at the house. Don't mind my bad art skills...


----------

